# Sebago Classic loafer



## eye40garn (Jan 15, 2012)

Has anyone recently had a look at them? I am referring to the beef roll style. As of Feb 2012 they are on Ebay NIB at about $130. They are said to be welted with combo heels and leather soles and certainly look good in the pictures. A thread about four years ago was disparaging on quality. Have they improved ? How would they compare to the AE Kenwood with labor costs held constant ?


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Modern Sebago from four or five years ago. Perfectly serviceable shoes. I'd rate them a notch higher than the modern Bass equivalent.

As to AE Kenwoods, I can't say, never seen one.

With patience both USA-made Bass and Sebago loafers can be found on eBay.


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

$130 is very high for these shoes. I'd say $50 is more like it. You can check Amazon Warehouse Deals or eBay for a good deal.

I own a pair, but I don't know if I would buy them again. They have a very plastic-y appearance. Great for knocking about in, but that's abou it, IMO. My AE Waldens look a heck of a lot better.


----------



## Trad-ish (Feb 19, 2011)

Those Sebagos look pretty much the same as my beater pair of Weejuns except for the seam running along the back of the heel.


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

The listing on Amazon.com says they're corrected grain. I asked in this thread if all pennies were CG, because even AE calls the leather on their Waldens "polished" and on the Kenwoods "Gentry". The only thing I could find that was under $200 that MIGHT be regular calfskin is these from Brooks Brothers.


----------



## dparm (Nov 18, 2008)

Some of the special/anniversary Weejuns are not corrected grain, FYI.


----------



## sbdivemaster (Nov 13, 2011)

RL has some really good sales on some of their loafers right now, and for some limited sizes, an additional 20% off. Example:

https://www.ralphlauren.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11828811

With the extra 20% discount, that's a $400 shoe for $180. I'd go for the black if they had my size on sale... :icon_scratch:


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

dparm said:


> Some of the special/anniversary Weejuns are not corrected grain, FYI.


I saw a couple styles at the Bass outlet at Rehoboth over the weekend. There were a couple pairs with nice-looking chromexcel leather (I think) but they were all funky color combinations. None were normal burgundy or black. The only burgundy or black they had were the plasticy CG.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Everything at this price point is corrected grain, and in any case that's not the end of the world (despite the die-hard myth). The AE Kenwood and Waldens are much, much better quality shoes than anything by Bass or Sebago, so if you can save up your money for AEs then do so.


----------



## mhj (Oct 27, 2010)

I got my Kenwoods from the AE Shoebank last year for about $130.


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

Doctor Damage said:


> Everything at this price point is corrected grain


Even for $200?


----------



## eye40garn (Jan 15, 2012)

All very helpful, thank you. MHJ, does this AE Shoebank have a website ? Or must one call ? The consensus on Sebago classics seems to be , "nice, but tacky finish" . So, someday I'll see a pair Alden Beefrolls begging for me on Ebay. What is corrected grain ? I guess it means smething other than "selected and matched. "


----------



## Billax (Sep 26, 2011)

eye40garn said:


> All very helpful, thank you. MHJ, does this AE Shoebank have a website ? Or must one call ? The consensus on Sebago classics seems to be , "nice, but tacky finish" . So, someday I'll see a pair Alden Beefrolls begging for me on Ebay. What is corrected grain ? I guess it means smething other than "selected and matched. "


I'll try to answer a couple of your questions:

• You need to call the ShoeBank - no website.
• Here is an article giving AE's take on corrected grain for the Black & Burgundy Kenwoods:
https://www.ivy-style.com/home-of-the-gentry-the-allen-edmonds-beefroll-penny-loafer.html• The unlined Tan Kenwoods and the lined Cordovan Kenwoods do not use corrected grain.
• Every so often, AE has special sales on their shoes. Recently, they were having a sale on all seconds for Kenwoods. Check in with the ShoeBank and/or with Store Managers at the Outlet stores, to have them alert you to sales involving the shoe models - and size -in which you're interested. Ask them to call or email you when they go on sale. I have had good luck with that method.

In defense of the corrected grain Bass Weejuns: I have not been without a pair of corrected grain Bass Weejuns for 50 years. They last a long time, are easy to tend, and look great with just a quick brushing. Until quite recently, I have never had a beef-roll loafer. During the most recent AE sale, I purchased the Tan Saddle and Shell Cordovan varieties of the Kenwood. I like them, I'll wear them, but they'll not replace my Bass Weejuns which - in uncertain weather, possibly muddy conditions, or locations where scuffs and scrapes are possible - will remain my go to casual shoe. That's just me. YMMV.

Good luck in your search!


----------



## mhj (Oct 27, 2010)

I received an e-mail today from AE that the Walden is on sale for $129. In any case you should call them with your size and they will tell you what is available, they have no website.


----------



## pweller (May 21, 2008)

I have a pair of the Sebago Classics, and I agree with doghousereilly. Although they fit me very well, they are cheaply made and look like it. Basically, they look like plastic shoes. I always come back to AE as the best deal out there, it seems like everything cheaper than an AE always looks like junk.


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

Hah, I have an update: the stitching around the toe of one of the loafers has started to come apart. I now have a hole about the size of pencil eraser in one loafer. It could probably be sewn up, but that isn't something a guy feels like he should be doing with 5 month old shoes.

As a side note, I found that they shine up pretty well. Just brushing them off wasn't having the same effect as it used to, so I put a little Kiwi wax on and they look pretty nice. Except for the hole.


----------



## dparm (Nov 18, 2008)

frosejr said:


> I saw a couple styles at the Bass outlet at Rehoboth over the weekend. There were a couple pairs with nice-looking chromexcel leather (I think) but they were all funky color combinations. None were normal burgundy or black. The only burgundy or black they had were the plasticy CG.


The Bass website has a few anniversary models left in more "normal" colors. I think the funky colors are a good way to add some style without looking like you're trying too hard.


----------

